# Commonwealth Games quaich



## duncanh (28 Jul 2014)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the turned wooden quaichs that are being presented to medal winners at the commonwealth games.

There's a video about them, the medals and the holders on the quaich maker's website - http://www.paulhodgkissdesigns.co.uk/

An image from another website


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (28 Jul 2014)

TBH, I have no interest in the games so would never have known about this if you hadn't posted.Even having been involved in the setting up of the games village through work I have managed to body-swerve the whole event and intend keeping it so.

Nice bit of timber though


----------



## procell (28 Jul 2014)

You beat me to it. I noticed them being given to some of the swimmers and wondered if it was one of our members who had made them.


----------



## andersonec (28 Jul 2014)

procell":1q8e9lgz said:


> You beat me to it. I noticed them being given to some of the swimmers and wondered if it was one of our members who had made them.




You had to be there to get some of the Elm they were removing to make way for the car parks.


----------



## midnightlunchbox (29 Jul 2014)

My wife is a cop and was working at the games all last week, much to the distress of our 2 young kids, and saw the quaich's. She described them to me but wasn't permitted to take a photo, even after she explained I am a turner and would be interested. Looks like there is a fair bit of making in them.


----------



## Racers (31 Jul 2014)

Shame about the tear out on the close up of the tray.

Cracking wood.

Pete


----------

